# Any thoughts



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

I did a search and didn't see her mentioned. I found on the web this http://cjj2004.tripod.com/budoryu/anshu_christa_jacobson_id70.html

Figured the more veteran type here might shed some insite.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to be uke!  

I have never heard of her.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

Wannabe model playing at being a soke... :uhoh:


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

Also check her personal page.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 30, 2007)

The resume looks good....as with any school, you've gotta go train there to get any real sense of the place.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 30, 2007)

waaaaiiiit....I missed the nekkid pictures part first time.  I can't say I disapprove of fit women naked, but I just bet she doesn't have a lot of kids in her program....


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> The resume looks good....


Huh? She's got two made up ninjutsu styles in there, Tomo and Kouka (newer spelling for Koga)...


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a BIG write up on her on ********* also


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

that was the b u l l s h i d o web forums


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> waaaaiiiit....I missed the nekkid pictures part first time.  I can't say I disapprove of fit women naked, but I just bet she doesn't have a lot of kids in her program....



I saw them too!   Sorry, I digress, this was about her martial arts.   No comment. :asian:


----------



## elder999 (Nov 30, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I want to be uke!
> 
> I have never heard of her.


 
Yeah, if you had, you'd know that she used to be a dude....:barf:


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah just read that sorry thought this was maybe going to be a good thread


----------



## Bill Sempf (Nov 30, 2007)

My teachers have trained with her, and say she is very talented.  She mixes in a lot of American Jujitsu, so she is unpopular with the *kan purists.

And no, she didn't used to be a dude.  She is into bodybuilding though, and owns her own gym, so if you are going to uke for her, be ready.

S


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, if you had, you'd know that she used to be a dude....:barf:



Yeah I just read that too!  For the purposes of budo, I still would like to be uke.  

Although, considering the source of the "dude" reference, I am taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I want to be uke!
> 
> *I have never heard of her*.


 
But he's looking everywhere for her now!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

Bill Sempf said:


> She mixes in a lot of American Jujitsu, so she is unpopular with the *kan purists.


I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that she trained in two made-up styles of "ninjutsu" and then made up her own style to boot... :idunno:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm ... that'd better not be a *straight* sword I can see there ...  ah, well, she's purty at least ...


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> But he's looking everywhere for her now!! :uhyeah:




Nah, my curiosity has waned.  Moving onto to something else more interesting.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 30, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Yeah I just read that too! For the purposes of budo, I still would like to be uke.
> 
> Although, considering the source of the "dude" reference, I am taking it with a grain of salt.


 

Well, the poster purports to be the man she acknowledges as first ranking her in martial arts, and that she was a groomsman in his wedding party.

doesn't make no nevermind...just...._interesting_.



			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that'd better not be a *straight* sword I can see there ... ah, well, she's purty at least ...



:lol:.....nope, nothing _straight_ about her, I guess...:lol:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Not finding her threatening are we guys?  :whip1:


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Not finding her threatening are we guys?  :whip1:



Not at all! 

Curiously amusing yes... threatening no.  Oh well.  It was an interesting thread.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to click the link, but everything about this thread screams "NSFW".


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Well, the poster purports to be the man she acknowledges as first ranking her in martial arts, and that she was a groomsman in his wedding party.
> 
> doesn't make no nevermind...just...._interesting_.




I know.  The poster also states it was hashed out in previous threads, that I was unable to find.  Again.... I take all of that with a grain of salt.  She may be a guy, I have no idea.  

As you say, "doesn't make no nevermind."


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I want to click the link, but everything about this thread screams "NSFW".




NSFW?


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 30, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> NSFW?


 
Not Safe For Work


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mmm lets see... someone posts up something about a fellow martial artist who happens to be female and instead of a discussion about the styles, the awards, the rank etc  we've had comments about how it's a man really, smutty comments, s****** and nudge, nudge, wink, wink. No gentleman, of course you're not threatened.

Now tell me this thread would have been different if the martial artust concerned hd been male! 

Pull the other one lads lmao!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am now totally confused because a word I used for giggling has been censored!


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm lets see... someone posts up something about a fellow martial artist who happens to be female and instead of a discussion about the styles, the awards, the rank etc  we've had comments about how it's a man really, smutty comments, s****** and nudge, nudge, wink, wink. No gentleman, of course you're not threatened.


Actually, some of us have managed to stick to her credentials, and I believe Sukerkin's straight sword comment referred to a picture of her with the apocryphal ninja-to, and had nothing to do with her sexual preference.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Actually, some of us have managed to stick to her credentials, and I believe Sukerkin's straight sword comment referred to a picture of her with the apocryphal ninja-to, and had nothing to do with her sexual preference.


 

I know, I'm just taking the mick out of some of the posters lol.

I am however at a loss to know why the censor doesn't like a word that means childish giggling!


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

There also seems to be some doubt about her eshin Iado rank 
9I know i didnt spell that right hehe)

Eishin Ryu Iaijutsu


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I know, I'm just taking the mick out of some of the posters lol.
> 
> I am however at a loss to know why the censor doesn't like a word that means childish giggling!


 
psst!  Try "snicker".


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Actually, some of us have managed to stick to her credentials, and I believe Sukerkin's straight sword comment referred to a picture of her with the apocryphal ninja-to, and had nothing to do with her sexual preference.



And my comment about uke was in reference to her uke's attacks her responses on her demonstration videos.


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

Figured this one was going to drop away fast instead we are on page 3 so I guess it was an okay topic.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> Figured this one was going to drop away fast instead we are on page 3 so I guess it was an okay topic.



It is certainly distracting on a Friday afternoon with lots to do and a desire to go home early. 


However, I still didn't see any ninjutsu and all I saw was a couple of static 1980-esque postures and a roll.   Oh, in a  black gi... :shrug:


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 30, 2007)

And a tank top and a sword


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I am however at a loss to know why the censor doesn't like a word that means childish giggling!


It's not the word you used. The filter blocked part of it, which is a pejorative term for African-Americans.


----------



## Bill Sempf (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, I can almost guarantee that I don't want to see any of you in a tank top and a sword.  Or myself for that matter.  So as far as that goes...

S


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> It's not the word you used. The filter blocked part of it, which is a pejorative term for African-Americans.


 
Good grief! Must admit it didn't occur to me that the censor would split a word. It's not a word that is used often here, I'm afraid, sadly, we have our own unique insults.

I can't use 'snicker' that's a chocolate bar (used to be called 'Marathon' but it got changed to Snicker) !
This is a weird thread lmao!!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that she trained in two made-up styles of "ninjutsu" and then made up her own style to boot... :idunno:



& THERE'S the point.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 30, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Good grief! Must admit it didn't occur to me that the censor would split a word. It's not a word that is used often here, I'm afraid, sadly, we have our own unique insults.
> 
> I can't use 'snicker' that's a chocolate bar (used to be called 'Marathon' but it got changed to Snicker) !
> This is a weird thread lmao!!



Yes, isn't freedom of speech wonderful? We practice violent killing arts but we're afraid of sounds & their inferred or assigned meanings. Our society is so screwed up...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 30, 2007)

Who ever wrote her Menkyo in Tomo ryu I doubt is American or if American has good sentence structure in Japanese. 
If anyone else can read Japanese I would like to hear their opnion on the Menkyo written to me and my Wife(Japanese) looks fine.


----------



## Bill Sempf (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that she trained in two made-up styles of "ninjutsu" and then made up her own style to boot... :idunno:



Well, that's more or less what I meant.  She added ground game to the art and called it something new.

Though honestly - if she made up her own style, who cares?  If someone wants to study with her, they will.  If not they won't.  Is the general concern that she will further smudge the term 'ninjutsu'?  Hell, Hatsumi doesn't even teach ninjutsu anymore, by his own admission.

S


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2007)

I was going to say something but I want nothing to do with this thread or the person in question! (oh and Kreth I am with you)


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Who ever wrote her Menkyo in Tomo ryu I doubt is American or if American has good sentence structure in Japanese.
> If anyone else can read Japanese I would like to hear their opnion on the Menkyo written to me and my Wife(Japanese) looks fine.


I'd have to do a comparison, but it looked to me like a copy of a Bujinkan menkyo with the style name changed. And no, I'm not claiming to be a Japanese expert here.



Bill Sempf said:


> Though honestly - if she made up her own style, who cares?  If someone wants to study with her, they will.  If not they won't.  Is the general concern that she will further smudge the term 'ninjutsu'?  Hell, Hatsumi doesn't even teach ninjutsu anymore, by his own admission.


Based on the fact that she's only a Bujinkan yondan (if that is true), it's fairly obvious that she just couldn't wait for the high rank that she so obviously deserves. (yes, sarcasm) So, she created her own system and gave herself that rank.
I'd have the same opinion if she was claiming to teach some long lost style of Sambo.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> It's not the word you used. The filter blocked part of it, which is a pejorative term for African-Americans.


 
Aye, I've fallen foul of that myself before now - and not just here; it would seem that filters are very sensitive in that regard.  Oh and yes, just to clarify that which has already been explained {thank you, good sir :tup:}, my comment, sadly, was strictly on topic with regard to the weapon the subject was bearing in one of the pictures.

As to the other, more gender reassigning aspects I couldn't possibly comment.  

About all I can say, in serious rather than 'Carry On' mode, on that subject is that one of my work colleagues has gone through such a transformation and, after a period of re-adjustment as he settled into the adopted gender role, she operates just fine in the professional environment.  She acts like a woman and we treat her as one and all is well.  

As odd as it may seem if you've not had practical contact with someone whose done this, as long as the 'work' done is good then it is surprisingly easy to adapt and accept (about the most difficult bit being remembering the new 'feminised' name ).


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreth I would be interested in what you find out.
I really could not see to clearly the Stamp signature.
So no doubt what you say could be possible.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

OK, keep in mind that I'm doing this the hard way, by looking up the kanji I don't recognize, which is most of them. :lol:
From right to left:
*Menkyo*
*kurisuta yakobisun* Phonetical spelling of her name. However, from what I understand, foreign names are always done in katakana. Hers is in hiragana.
Next on any menkyo I've seen would be migi no mono (the person to the right), but it's omitted on this one.
*Tomo Ryu Ninjutsu*
*Menkyo Kaiden* the kanji here seem to have been written by someone other than whoever wrote the menkyo license kanji on the far right.
*ju ichi gatsu ni ju (something) hi 2004?*(the kanji for the 0s are strange). I assume this is supposed to be 11/2?/2004. In any event, dates on this type of document are normally written in terms of the current emperor's reign, and here it's written in kanji, but in the US date standard.
In the lower left would normally be the name of the person issuing the document. It seems rather small for a signature.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats it Kreth gets a new job at the UN next week you go big guy hehe. I had only made it like half way when you posted my Japanese sucks.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> ...my Japanese sucks.


So does mine. I sat here with my menkyo for comparison and a Japanese-to-English dictionary. I recognize a few kanji here and there, but the majority I have to look up.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 1, 2007)

BTW off topic what happen to our rep power ? I guess it got reset.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> BTW off topic what happen to our rep power ? I guess it got reset.


This thread explains it.


----------

